# Wothahellizat?



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Fancy off roading?

>>>here<<<

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Now, that is what I call an RV with attitude :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Brill, what a super home.

Thanks Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Is this guy serious about solar panels, or what 8O 8x64watt

Olley


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Well done for finding this Olley,

Incredible machine, makes our RV's look simply tiddly!

Doesn't it make you want to look at making a few changes?

Sundeck hmm that would be very cool!

Chris


----------



## 100157 (Jul 22, 2006)

I want one! :lol: :lol:


----------

